# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  1 pytje rreth mbiemrit

## Gentritzzz

Desha te di cilet jan mbiemrat qe fillojn me B ne Kavaje, perkatsissht Bra qe fillojn sepse e kom dit mbiemrin e 1 shokut po spom kujtohet e ndoshta masi ta shoh um kujtohet por e di qe eshte me B fillon kush ka mundsi mema gjet ja kisha dit per nder.. 
Faleminderit per mirekuptim

----------


## murik

Brahimi, Brahja,Brahushi,Brari,Brahmeta,Brace. Keto po me kujtohen per momentin.

----------


## 2043

Brek, Brim, Brum

----------


## Gentritzzz

Brazhuri a ka?

----------


## murik

Nuk e kam degjuar kurre kete mbiemer por ndoshta edhe mundet te kete..

----------

